# Recent nvidia-drivers randomly crash browsers

## OldTango

Seems the latest nvidia-drivers-387.22 will randomly crash both seamonkey and firefox.  This occurs only on some websites, however both browsers will crash on the same sites immediately on loading the site.

The crash reports:

```
MozCrashReason: MOZ_CRASH(GFX: Unexpected GLSL version.)

Notes: NAME=GentooFP(D00-L1000-W00000000-T0000) OpenGL: NVIDIA Corporation -- GeForce GTX 980/PCIe/SSE2 -- 4.6.0 NVIDIA 387.22 -- texture_from_pixmap

WebGL? libGL.so.1? libGL.so.1+ GL Context? GL Context+ WebGL+ 

ProductID: {ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}

ProductName: Firefox

ReleaseChannel: esr
```

Is this a bug that should be reported or some misconfiguration on my part?

TIA.....  :Confused: 

----------

## tryn

I have the same issue with Fire Fox-52.4.0 after updating the nvidia-drivers-387.22. 

  As far as I know at this time it is only one web site that this is happening on. The page will load partially and then stop giving me a page that says there was a problem.

 If I check for a .mozilla/firefox/Crash Reports/pending/  report the info is very much like what you have. 

I would like to know what the problem is also.

----------

## tryn

I have more info about it. I masked the new nvidia-drivers and rebuilt the next stable older one. After doing this I'm able to load the web page that I couldn't load. So the thing is there is something in the new nvidia-drivers that isn't correct for some web pages. 

 This is something that should be fixed but don't know what it might be.

----------

## OldTango

 *tryn wrote:*   

> I have more info about it. I masked the new nvidia-drivers and rebuilt the next stable older one. After doing this I'm able to load the web page that I couldn't load. So the thing is there is something in the new nvidia-drivers that isn't correct for some web pages. 
> 
>  This is something that should be fixed but don't know what it might be.

 

The crash is happening to me on at least 3 sites I use almost daily

The problem is that Mozilla <56 doesn't support shader versions >450 and when encountered will crash the browser.  See Mozilla Bug. Apparently Firefox versions =>56 allow unusual glsl versions thus fixing the problem. Patch Is Here.

I am using Firefox-Bin-52.5.0 so I would expect the crash to occur.  I will update to ~firefox-bin-57.0 and see it that solves my Firefox problem.

My main browser seamonkey-2.48 has the exact same problem so I am off to search for a patch to fix it.

So it looks like one needs to update to =>firefox-56 or downgrade to =<nvidia-drivers-384.90 where the problem didn't appear to exist.

According to Nvidia Linux drivers version 381.26.13 provide beta support for OpenGL 4.6 and GLSL 4.60 on capable hardware. So random crashes may occur if nvidia-drivers =>381.26.13 are installed.

----------

## bunder

edit: I'm gonna say me too.  nvidia 387.22 with firefox 52.4.0 crashes on reddit.  will try patch and report back.

----------

## OldTango

 *bunder wrote:*   

> edit: I'm gonna say me too.  nvidia 387.22 with firefox 52.4.0 crashes on reddit.  will try patch and report back.

 

Reddit was one of the sites crashing immediately on me as well. I am using firefox-bin (binary) not source so I updated to ~firefox-bin-57.0. So far not a single crash yet.

----------

## bunder

Patch looks good to me.

----------

## OldTango

I filed a Bug Report Bug #639250

I also created a patch from the Seamonkey-2.48 source tree and attached it to the Bug Report. As far as I know it should work for both Fierfox and Seamonkey. I have only tested it in Seamonkey and the patch solves the problem.

Firefox-56 and up are unaffected by this bug. So hopefully the firefox-57 branch will get stabilized soon.

From what I can tell the seamonkey-2.49.2 ESR source branch may get fixed upstream and seamonkey-2.53 has been fixed.

----------

